# Cold/flu remedies



## sasha (Jun 8, 2012)

The plague has made it to my house. Everyone is sick. It's the flu, i believe. Everyone is achy, fevery, coughy and cranky. What are your best cold/flu remedies?


----------



## Genny (Jun 8, 2012)

Lots of fluids and lots of rest.


----------



## NinaRey (Jun 11, 2012)

Cayenne pepper, raw honey and green tea. And a bubble bath with sea salt and essential oils certainly never hurts.  Hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## Davika (Jun 15, 2012)

It's gross, but it works! I take a small glass of hot water, add 2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar, 1 teaspoon of organic honey, a sprinkle of cayenne pepper and a bit of fresh lemon juice. Stir until the honey dissolves and drink it up. I do this a couple times a day at the first signs of sickness.


----------



## Birdie Wife (Aug 5, 2012)

I live in Scotland, and I swear by a hot toddy. Take a dessertspoon of honey and put it in your favourite mug. Dissolve it in water just off the boil and add a good squeeze of lemon juice. Top up with whisky. Generally mine are around 1/3 whisky to 2/3 hot water mixture.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 22, 2012)

Lots of rest H2O and Garlic!!!!!!!


----------



## Maythorn (Aug 23, 2012)

I swear, I'm going to consult Dr Oz before next spring.  I always get sick in March or April and it's viral, plus I end up using a nebulizer.  I hope you and your family feels better soon.  I agree about the fluids and sleep if you can get it.


----------



## daimond (Aug 27, 2012)

of course Gingger tea for everyone


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 28, 2012)

We like to do elderberry/zinc losenges, and also drink hot mugs of Gypsy Cold Care Tea about 4 times throughout the day when the first tickles show up. A nasal flush with a netty pot filled with warm, distilled water and salt helps, too. If we catch it early enough at the very first signs, these things help us to nip it right in the bud.


IrishLass


----------



## Maythorn (Aug 28, 2012)

Doctor said anytime I start a cough I better head for him or minor emergency.  It's that bad for some of us that it'll go into bronchitis or pneumonia.  I never tried Gypsy Cold Care or the vinegar honey remedy but both sound helpful.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 28, 2012)

Birdie Wife said:
			
		

> I live in Scotland, and I swear by a hot toddy. Take a dessertspoon of honey and put it in your favourite mug. Dissolve it in water just off the boil and add a good squeeze of lemon juice. Top up with whisky. Generally mine are around 1/3 whisky to 2/3 hot water mixture.



Of all the suggestions here, I like this one the best!


----------



## Maythorn (Aug 30, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Birdie Wife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me, too.


----------

